# Halloweenrick's Yard Haunt Pics



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello all here our pics from our Halloween. Our cage prop guy rescued from Morbid Manor made an appearance, but alas I could not get him working in time. Still made a great static prop. For those who have not seen me before, I'm the pirate captain giving out candy. (The really, really good looking guy.)
















And my favorite shot with the Trick or Treaters in action








I don't have a good shot of my two pneumatic props close to the deck, or my Rising from the Grave prop from Spirit but I hope to get those pics up soon. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like you had alot of fun. I like your set up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Way cool! That cage prop is a work of art. Hopefully you'll get it working for next year. I always neglect to get pics of the TOT's but really need to do this next year. That's what it's all about! Nice set-up. If I could suggest one thing it would be to tone down the lighting a bit. Looks like the two white floods really illuminate the yard and make it too bright. Try working with some amber or blue floods, and maybe some even some pin spotlights which will highlight your props but not wash the display out in white.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks good, would love to see some closer pics of the pneumatic props!:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Where's the close up of that really, really good looking pirate captain?

Is that the Sam's Club gargoyle by your garage? We used him in our yard as well - he was quite the attention getter.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the dude behind bars.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice job Rick. I bet the kids loved your display.


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

Good Job


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y where is that captain?
I bet the little gymnastic girl is cold everyone else has a jacket on.
what does the cage guy do?
can you get a closeup of your blue tombstone with the bat on it?
I like your orange rope light too ..never seen an orange one.


----------

